# Heroscape is back?! Update: the fund failed.



## darjr (Aug 5, 2022)

Update! It’s now up in pulse, their crowdfunding platform.








						HEROSCAPE AGE OF ANNIHILATION: Vanguard Edition
					

For questions regarding this project or Has Lab, click here Limit of 5 per customer Not available to ship to Quebec, Canada. Standard shipping and handling to the contiguous United States included, otherwise shipping and handling charges will be calculated at the time of checkout. This...




					hasbropulse.com
				




Thanks @JEB 


JEB said:


> Now up on Hasbro Pulse! HEROSCAPE AGE OF ANNIHILATION: Vanguard Edition
> 
> More info: Heroscape’s new boxed set costs $250, but it could jumpstart the decades-old wargame
> 
> $249.99 is rather more than I expected, but might be a fair price, considering it's twice as much stuff as the original starter set and everything is more expensive than it was in the 2000s...


----------



## darjr (Aug 5, 2022)

Welcome Back, Heroscape - Heroscapers
					

Reporting on HeroScape custom units, battlefield scenarios, rule customizations, release news, official unit overviews, community happenings, and much more!



					www.heroscapers.com


----------



## dragoner (Aug 5, 2022)

Ah so this was what the tweet is about


----------



## vecna00 (Aug 5, 2022)

First HeroQuest, and now this? Whoever is coming up with these ideas needs a raise!


----------



## payn (Aug 5, 2022)

vecna00 said:


> First HeroQuest, and now this? Whoever is coming up with these ideas needs a raise!



Yeap, looks like another Pulse run for me.


----------



## JEB (Aug 5, 2022)

Awesome!!! One of my favorites of all time. After their failed repurposing of the game as Arena of the Planeswalkers, I thought that was it - that Heroscape just wasn't popular or cost-effective enough to survive. Glad I was wrong...

I hope this uses the same rules as the original game - part of the appeal was that they were pretty easy to get into. (Also, I want to be able to use all my old figures with the new stuff...)


----------



## Jahydin (Aug 5, 2022)

I kind of laughed a little bit when I saw these dice on Amazon being advertised as being compatible with Heroscape.

Now I'm curious if they knew about the reboot...


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 5, 2022)

I missed HeroScape back in the day but do like miniatures skirmish games.

Anyone have a link for a solid overview or review of the basics? When I search HeroScape on BGG I get a bucket of expansions but I have a hard time coming up with a concise review of the base game.

I need a Heroscape version of "Why HeroQuest is so Great".


----------



## Mannahnin (Aug 5, 2022)

Mostly it's a very simple game, and the three dimensional hex terrain has great "toy" value and is fun on the table visually, without all the prep work that normally goes into miniature wargaming, because everything's sold assembled and painted.  There is some work to be done setting up a battlefield, and that takes some time, but if you've got a dedicated gaming space you can leave it up.

It's lightweight and cheerful genre-bending fun.


----------



## vecna00 (Aug 6, 2022)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> I missed HeroScape back in the day but do like miniatures skirmish games.
> 
> Anyone have a link for a solid overview or review of the basics? When I search HeroScape on BGG I get a bucket of expansions but I have a hard time coming up with a concise review of the base game.
> 
> I need a Heroscape version of "Why HeroQuest is so Great".



"HeroQuest is the greatest game ever made. And anyone who says otherwise, is wrong!"


----------



## JEB (Aug 6, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> There is some work to be done setting up a battlefield, and that takes some time, but if you've got a dedicated gaming space you can leave it up.



I still have our last Heroscape map sitting on our game table, been there since the pandemic started. One day...


----------



## darjr (Aug 6, 2022)

I hope the terrain and miniatures are “compatible” with Herosquest and D&D Onslaught


----------



## darjr (Aug 6, 2022)

Heroscape Announces Shocking Return
					

Avalon Hill is bringing back Heroscape, the fan-favorite wargame system published in the early [...]




					www.google.com


----------



## payn (Aug 6, 2022)

The origin story ad cracks me up.

Viking is being catapult fire bombed.
Samurai is attacked by ninjas.
WWII solider is being bombed with grenades.
Future dude is eating a snickers in his condo.


----------



## darjr (Aug 7, 2022)

A tiny view of Heroscape from the Avalon hill youtube video.


----------



## Mezuka (Aug 7, 2022)

Heroquest terrain is great for Battletech. 

I'll stick with D&D Onslaught.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Aug 7, 2022)

A few years ago I broke out my heroscape game to show the 4 year old how to play.  Over the past couple years, many of the pieces got broken much to my chagrin (but no surprise, because that's what kids do).  So this is great news for me 

Also, I thought the minis were better D&D minis back when it came out than most of the actual D&D minis of the time lol.  And the tiles are excellent to create battlemaps


----------



## darjr (Aug 7, 2022)

Looks
Like they are going with the smaller bases this time round too.


----------



## Jer (Aug 7, 2022)

darjr said:


> A tiny view of Heroscape from the Avalon hill youtube video.
> 
> View attachment 256768



Fully painted miniatures, unlike the HeroQuest minis which are unpainted. I was wondering if they were going to be able to provide fully painted minis for any kind of reasonable price point.

I wonder how they're going to price and bundle this. The original game was an amazing value in miniatures - I believe it was 30 minis (with three of them being large minis) and something like a hundred of the hex tile pieces and it was something like $40-50 bucks retail.  There's no way that price point for a mass market game will work for the more boutique Avalon Hill release (I strongly doubt this is going to end up on the shelves at WalMart the way that the original game was sold, so production scale is going to be smaller and individual sales priced accordingly).

For reference the Heroquest release is $135 on Avalon Hill's Pulse store and it has 35 unpainted minis and around 35 furniture/door pieces.  

(At least they're using the smaller bases on these - I love Heroscape as its own game, but a lot of the minis also make great sci-fi minis and that slightly too large base sometimes gets in the way).


----------



## darjr (Aug 7, 2022)

Sometimes they still all if you find a used set on sale. Although I’ve lost more than one set after I told the seller how much they could really get.


----------



## Marc Radle (Aug 7, 2022)

Still not clear on if the minis will be painted or not. From what I’m hearing, that video upstream is using pro painted minis, but the actual game will come with unpainted minis …

I hope that’s not true though


----------



## Haplo781 (Aug 7, 2022)

Dear Hasbro,

While you're reviving old games, can you open up the D&D OGL to cover every edition of D&D, and do the same for DM's Guild originals?


----------



## GreyLord (Aug 7, 2022)

Jer said:


> Fully painted miniatures, unlike the HeroQuest minis which are unpainted. I was wondering if they were going to be able to provide fully painted minis for any kind of reasonable price point.
> 
> I wonder how they're going to price and bundle this. The original game was an amazing value in miniatures - I believe it was 30 minis (with three of them being large minis) and something like a hundred of the hex tile pieces and it was something like $40-50 bucks retail.  There's no way that price point for a mass market game will work for the more boutique Avalon Hill release (I strongly doubt this is going to end up on the shelves at WalMart the way that the original game was sold, so production scale is going to be smaller and individual sales priced accordingly).
> 
> ...




it's gone up!

When I bought it, I think for everything it was $125, and that included a LOT of extras as well.


----------



## Retreater (Aug 7, 2022)

I bought the base game on a clearance sale when it first came out. I still have everything up in my attic. I think i played it once. I wasn't even aware that it was well-regarded.


----------



## payn (Aug 8, 2022)

Retreater said:


> I bought the base game on a clearance sale when it first came out. I still have everything up in my attic. I think i played it once. I wasn't even aware that it was well-regarded.



I barely remember it, though it seems like a fun gift for my nephew for some holiday.


----------



## Marc Radle (Aug 8, 2022)

Oh man, I played this with my son when he was young so often! We loved playing it! 

In fact, he’s an adult now and we both are excited to get this new version and play again


----------



## wicked cool (Aug 8, 2022)

hope we get the modern stuff. Heroscape at the end was only rebased D&D miniatures. realistically this and onslaught wont be competing .


----------



## Marc Radle (Aug 8, 2022)

Marc Radle said:


> Still not clear on if the minis will be painted or not. From what I’m hearing, that video upstream is using pro painted minis, but the actual game will come with unpainted minis …
> 
> I hope that’s not true though




Just watched a GenCon interview with one of the folks involved with this at Avalon Hill … he confirmed that the figures will NOT be painted. He said the different groups / factions will be cast in different colors and they really improved the level of detail in the sculpts so gamers will have great looking figures for the game and folks that want to paint them will have high quality minis to paint.

I have to say not getting painted minis is kind of a bummer, but I’m still excited about the game …


----------



## darjr (Aug 8, 2022)

Yea, same. But if that’s what it takes to get back I’m ok with it.


----------



## Jer (Aug 8, 2022)

Marc Radle said:


> Just watched a GenCon interview with one of the folks involved with this at Avalon Hill … he confirmed that the figures will NOT be painted. He said the different groups / factions will be cast in different colors and they really improved the level of detail in the sculpts so gamers will have great looking figures for the game and folks that want to paint them will have high quality minis to paint.



Just came here to post this myself.  A link to the interview for posterity (the question of painting is at 1:21).  Also there are some closer shots of the Heroscape display in there (along with some shots of the HeroQuest expansions that are now out and upcoming).




Marc Radle said:


> I have to say not getting painted minis is kind of a bummer, but I’m still excited about the game …



It is kind of, but it also will make them cheaper (probably significantly cheaper) and it sounds like we're getting more detailed sculpts than the old game since we have to paint them ourselves, so that's at least a good thing. I suspect that if they were painting them they'd be both lower quality sculpts and a lot more expensive.

(Also a little voice at the back of my head keeps saying "this makes them more compatible with HeroQuest" and my dream of a post-apocalyptic Thundarr the Barbarian style HeroQuest moves one step closer to reality.  I tried with the old Heroscape figures, but the difference in base sizes just made it too hard to mix the figures on the same board...)


----------



## JEB (Aug 9, 2022)

I wonder if the tiles will be painted. The ones they had in the case in the video were, but so were the new minis. Be kind of awkward to mix and match new and old tiles if they aren't.

I also noticed the water was translucent - that goes back to the original boxed set, I believe (water tiles were solid blue by the time I was playing).


----------



## JEB (Aug 9, 2022)

Jer said:


> (Also a little voice at the back of my head keeps saying "this makes them more compatible with HeroQuest" and my dream of a post-apocalyptic Thundarr the Barbarian style HeroQuest moves one step closer to reality. I tried with the old Heroscape figures, but the difference in base sizes just made it too hard to mix the figures on the same board...)



Considering both Heroquest and Heroscape are now being produced by the same company at the same time, I wouldn't be entirely surprised to see a crossover...


----------



## Jer (Aug 9, 2022)

JEB said:


> Considering both Heroquest and Heroscape are now being produced by the same company at the same time, I wouldn't be entirely surprised to see a crossover...



I'm assuming that some Heroquest models will end up in Heroscape, but I'd love to see it go vice-versa and have them produce a HeroQuest variant too.  Like a version of HeroQuest where you're spacers exploring derelict space ships and fighting malfunctioning robots and weird aliens.  Or go whole hog and use the Gamma World brand to make a GammaQuest version of the game...


----------



## payn (Aug 9, 2022)

Jer said:


> I'm assuming that some Heroquest models will end up in Heroscape, but I'd love to see it go vice-versa and have them produce a HeroQuest variant too.  Like a version of HeroQuest where you're spacers exploring derelict space ships and fighting malfunctioning robots and weird aliens.  Or go whole hog and use the Gamma World brand to make a GammaQuest version of the game...



HeroQuest: Space Edition would be so rad.


----------



## darjr (Aug 9, 2022)

payn said:


> HeroQuest: Space Edition would be so rad.



Wut? Like HeroQuest 40K?


----------



## payn (Aug 9, 2022)

darjr said:


> Wut? Like HeroQuest 40K?


----------



## Retreater (Aug 9, 2022)

Seems like I should get to work on my homebrewed hybrid boardgame/RPG rules based on HeroQuest.


----------



## Jer (Aug 9, 2022)

darjr said:


> Wut? Like HeroQuest 40K?



I don't know if you're making an intentional reference or not but when Milton Bradley partnered up with Games Workshop to do HeroQuest back in the day they also partnered with them to make a little boardgame called Space Crusade:









						Space Crusade
					

Space Crusade is a cooperative effort between Milton Bradley UK and Games Workshop.  It takes the role-playing elements from Milton Bradley's Heroquest and merges them with Game Workshop's dark vision of the future.  From the manual....  "One player must control the aliens.  This player is...




					boardgamegeek.com
				




I don't think it was ever sold in the US, unfortunately, so I've never actually gotten to play it. But my understanding of it was that it was basically a 40K version of Heroquest in spirit (though it used somewhat different rules and it had a modular board instead of a fixed board, so it was more like a 40K Advanced Heroquest).


----------



## darjr (Aug 9, 2022)

@Jer so there is precedent? Well cool!


----------



## Jer (Aug 9, 2022)

darjr said:


> @Jer so there is precedent? Well cool!



There is, but I also would think that if they wanted to make a sci-fi version of Heroquest they'd need to make sure they were doing something sufficiently different that Games Workshop wouldn't have an obvious IP theft lawsuit on their hands. If I were doing it it would be a bit less "power armored space marines on military missions" and a lot more "eclectic group of scrappy weirdos on salvage runs".


----------



## payn (Aug 9, 2022)

Jer said:


> There is, but I also would think that if they wanted to make a sci-fi version of Heroquest they'd need to make sure they were doing something sufficiently different that Games Workshop wouldn't have an obvious IP theft lawsuit on their hands. If I were doing it it would be a bit less "power armored space marines on military missions" and a lot more "eclectic group of scrappy weirdos on salvage runs".



Right, and working out a license might be too much of a headache. Might be easier to just make up a whole cloth sci-fi theme.


----------



## darjr (Aug 9, 2022)

Heroscape, the beloved hex-based battle game, is back with a new starter set
					

Avalon Hill teased the release of HeroScape: Age of Annhilation




					www.polygon.com


----------



## glass (Aug 9, 2022)

vecna00 said:


> First HeroQuest, and now this? Whoever is coming up with these ideas needs a raise!



Do Hasbro have any other Hero* properties in the vault?



darjr said:


> I hope the terrain and miniatures are “compatible” with Herosquest and D&D Onslaught



The terrain won't be, if it is in any way compatible with the old HeroScape. The minis could be on smaller bases without breaking anything, though.

_
glass.


----------



## Zaukrie (Aug 9, 2022)

I used this so much in my DnD games. Could never get anyone to play the actual game, though. When we moved, I never thought we'd have another house again, so I sold all the terrain and most of the minis. I still have the Marro minis, as they are great for most of the campaigns I run.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Aug 9, 2022)

I wonder if we may be Heroscape miniatures based in famous licences for outsider fanbase, for example from videogames. Then it would be something like "mercenaries" faction. Why not the mutant creatures from Gamma World, or old Hasbro's glories, for example Visionaries or Inhumanoids?

There is also the option to use these miniatures as "proxies" for other games, and not only "Hero Quest" but different systems, and even by other company. 

Will we see an app for sole-player games?


----------



## Jer (Aug 9, 2022)

payn said:


> Right, and working out a license might be too much of a headache. Might be easier to just make up a whole cloth sci-fi theme.



Also the benefit of making up your own stuff is that if it takes off you now have a new thing to sell to people that belongs to you rather than doing work marketing someone else's creation that they can move to a different company at the end of their contract with you.  Hasbro seems to be in a place where if the brand isn't big enough to where their stuff can just ride on its coattails they aren't going to develop it themselves.  That's time and money taken away from what could be the next My Little Pony or Transformers or whatever.  Like they'll plop Nintendo Monopoly or Mario Bros. Life out onto the retail shelves and make money on them, but spending a lot of time developing games deeply connected to Mario as a brand just doesn't make sense when they could be either developing something new or spending that time developing something they already own instead.


----------



## Marc Radle (Aug 11, 2022)

Any new info on this?
It sounds like it might be a Kickstarter or other crowdfunding of some kind?


----------



## darjr (Aug 11, 2022)

Marc Radle said:


> Any new info on this?
> It sounds like it might be a Kickstarter or other crowdfunding of some kind?



Not yet. I think your right though.


----------



## JEB (Aug 11, 2022)

It seemed to be assumed it will be released through Hasbro Pulse, but no confirmation yet.


----------



## Marc Radle (Aug 11, 2022)

I keep hearing that term … can someone explain what Hasbro Pulse is?


----------



## payn (Aug 11, 2022)

Marc Radle said:


> I keep hearing that term … can someone explain what Hasbro Pulse is?



It's Hasbro's own version of Kickstater. It's a limited run at a particular product funded by folks without intent (initially) of mass producing the product. Typically, its a lot of collector type stuff.


----------



## Mannahnin (Aug 11, 2022)

Jer said:


> I don't know if you're making an intentional reference or not but when Milton Bradley partnered up with Games Workshop to do HeroQuest back in the day they also partnered with them to make a little boardgame called Space Crusade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure Space Crusade was sold in the US, but didn't get as wide distribution.  I've seen copies of it occasionally.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Aug 11, 2022)

Space Crusade was not "Hero Quest in space". In HQ you had to explore, open doors, search traps, but Space Crusade was about you put the space marines, and the tokens in the board as "blips" in a radar, and then when there was visual contact, the token became an enemy figure. Today with the current technology the player controlling the aliens could be replaced with an AI in an app. But it was useful as "icebreaker" for players who knew nothing about W40K. For the current standards, it was relatively "kid-friendly" in that time.

I guess some players will use the Heroscape miniatures to play other game systems.


----------



## Mannahnin (Aug 11, 2022)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> Space Crusade was not "Hero Quest in space". In HQ you had to explore, open doors, search traps, but Space Crusade was about you put the space marines, and the tokens in the board as "blips" in a radar, and then when there was visual contact, the token became an enemy figure.



Kind of a simplified Space Hulk, but with more variety of enemies?  I haven't actually played it.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Aug 11, 2022)

Space orks, genstealers, space khaos marines, a group of soldier robots as "Terminators", and the dreadnought, a giant robot like ED-209 (Robocop). An expansion was about eldars as hero faction, and other about more dreadnoughts (big robots).


----------



## Mannahnin (Aug 11, 2022)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> Space orks, genstealers, space khaos marines, a group of soldier robots as "Terminators", and the dreadnought, a giant robot like ED-209 (Robocop). An expansion was about eldars as hero faction, and other about more dreadnoughts (big robots).



Right, I know about the enemies.  The "terminator soldier robots" were called Chaos Androids, as I recall, and later developed into their own faction in 40k, the Necrons.  A few editions ago, I referenced this bit of background when painting a detachment of Necrons to use with my Chaos Space Marines army.


----------



## Marc Radle (Aug 12, 2022)

So, anyway … Heroscape …


----------



## darjr (Aug 12, 2022)

Have they shown any minis unpainted?


----------



## Jer (Aug 12, 2022)

darjr said:


> Have they shown any minis unpainted?



Not yet.  I'm not on the Avalon Hill discord but I've been paying attention to posts at Heroscapers where they're reposting the designer notes from the discord.  So far what they've talked about is that the game story is picking up some years after the original game and new factions have formed beyond the original generals - which gives them opportunities to play with some new ideas.  The first new faction is the "Dawn Raider Syndicate" which is apparently composed of deserters from the various factions from the war who have banded together and turned to piracy/banditry - a number of the figures on the board at GenCon are apparently from the Dawn Raider Syndicate faction.  And they've shown some design drawings of some more figures from that faction - including the masked armored lady duel weilding guns from the GenCon board who is at least codenamed "Pirate Queen Bonny" as one of the leaders.  They also showed concept art for a Marro Pirate member of the Syndicate and yes please.


----------



## JEB (Oct 6, 2022)

Now up on Hasbro Pulse! HEROSCAPE AGE OF ANNIHILATION: Vanguard Edition

More info: Heroscape’s new boxed set costs $250, but it could jumpstart the decades-old wargame

$249.99 is rather more than I expected, but might be a fair price, considering it's twice as much stuff as the original starter set and everything is more expensive than it was in the 2000s...


----------



## vecna00 (Oct 6, 2022)

JEB said:


> Now up on Hasbro Pulse! HEROSCAPE AGE OF ANNIHILATION: Vanguard Edition
> 
> More info: Heroscape’s new boxed set costs $250, but it could jumpstart the decades-old wargame
> 
> $249.99 is rather more than I expected, but might be a fair price, considering it's twice as much stuff as the original starter set and everything is more expensive than it was in the 2000s...



Yeah, that price tag is definitely a barrier for me right now.


----------



## jolt (Oct 6, 2022)

8000 backers seems like an awful lot to hope for.  The Monsterpocalypse game earned 1.3 million dollars on Kickstarter but only had 6370 backers.  I'm going to back it and I hope it succeeds but 8000 is pushing it IMO.  Especially since they don't have the benefit of KS advertising.


----------



## darjr (Oct 6, 2022)

Almost two thousand. It’ll be interesting.


----------



## Marc Radle (Oct 6, 2022)

I know I backed!


----------



## MinisGallery (Nov 1, 2022)

I am just curious what Heroscape's fans think about the decision to not include pre-painted miniatures, so here is a Poll:








						Heroscape Poll Regarding Pre-Painted Miniatures
					

Earlier this year Hasbropulse launched a new HasLab funding project for reviving Heroscape.  This was a unique fantasy battle board game produced between 2004 - 2010, that involved a unique terrain system and pre-painted miniatures.  I was quite surprised that the attempt to breath new life into...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## JEB (Nov 2, 2022)

Not looking promising at this point - they're not even halfway to their goal and there's just two weeks left.


----------



## vecna00 (Nov 2, 2022)

JEB said:


> Not looking promising at this point - they're not even halfway to their goal and there's just two weeks left.



Yeah, they may have overestimated somewhere.


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 2, 2022)

It's just too much money.


----------



## Eric V (Nov 2, 2022)

I would have done it if the minis were painted (or at least uniform colour like grey; the bright colours just don't do it for me).


----------



## jolt (Nov 2, 2022)

IMO, it was never a very realistic goal.  There are Kickstarter projects that have had that many backers and games that, with add-ons, can cost many hundreds of dollars.  But when you look at those campaigns, most backers only ever back at the "base" level; usually $50 - $100. Generally, only a small number can afford to back at all-in levels/ Expecting 8000 people to fork over $250 all at once is a pipe dream in the gaming market.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Nov 2, 2022)

jolt said:


> IMO, it was never a very realistic goal.  There are Kickstarter projects that have had that many backers and games that, with add-ons, can cost many hundreds of dollars.  But when you look at those campaigns, most backers only ever back at the "base" level; usually $50 - $100. Generally, only a small number can afford to back at all-in levels/ Expecting 8000 people to fork over $250 all at once is a pipe dream in the gaming market.



Not for a company like Hasbro and a known product like Heroscape. Look at how their remake of Heroquest did last year.  Exceeded expectations.  $3.7 mil raised against $1 mil goal.


----------



## darjr (Nov 2, 2022)

Also I think people are pulling back generally from spending.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Nov 2, 2022)

I haven't seen any promotion for this either, which seems odd to me.


----------



## vecna00 (Nov 2, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> Not for a company like Hasbro and a known product like Heroscape. Look at how their remake of Heroquest did last year.  Exceeded expectations.  $3.7 mil raised against $1 mil goal.



If I'm remembering correctly, HeroQuest was around $150 for the Mythic tier. So that helped a lot!


----------



## JEB (Nov 3, 2022)

vecna00 said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, HeroQuest was around $150 for the Mythic tier. So that helped a lot!



HeroQuest definitely seemed like better value - $100 for the "heroic" tier with the core boxed set, while the $150 "mythic" tier netted you two expansions plus bonuses. They also had a lower end goal ($1 million, compared to Heroscape's approximately $2 million). To be fair, Heroscape also has a lot more stuff than HeroQuest, and therefore must be more expensive to produce, but this was still pretty ambitious compared to HQ.

Question is, assuming this fails, what happens next? Do they try again with a more modest package? Or is this Heroscape's only chance to return? One reason I backed it is because I'm worried it's the latter...


----------



## vecna00 (Nov 3, 2022)

JEB said:


> HeroQuest definitely seemed like better value - $100 for the "heroic" tier with the core boxed set, while the $150 "mythic" tier netted you two expansions plus bonuses. They also had a lower end goal ($1 million, compared to Heroscape's approximately $2 million). To be fair, Heroscape also has a lot more stuff than HeroQuest, and therefore must be more expensive to produce, but this was still pretty ambitious compared to HQ.
> 
> Question is, assuming this fails, what happens next? Do they try again with a more modest package? Or is this Heroscape's only chance to return? One reason I backed it is because I'm worried it's the latter...



I'm not sure. I wouldn't put it past them to just kill the idea then and there, because they would then infer that there wasn't enough interest to bring it back fully.

I also wouldn't be surprised if they decided to just go through with it. It's a bit too up in the air, and I'm not as familiar with how they do things.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Nov 3, 2022)

vecna00 said:


> I'm not sure. I wouldn't put it past them to just kill the idea then and there, because they would then infer that there wasn't enough interest to bring it back fully.
> 
> I also wouldn't be surprised if they decided to just go through with it. It's a bit too up in the air, and I'm not as familiar with how they do things.



From a business perspective, if it didn’t meet goal, it gets shelved. Prototype sits in storage. A business won’t make it if it won’t make a predetermined profit.


----------



## vecna00 (Nov 3, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> From a business perspective, if it didn’t meet goal, it gets shelved. Prototype sits in storage. A business won’t make it if it won’t make a predetermined profit.



That's where I'm leaning. The only HasLab project I really paid attention to was the HeroQuest one, so I don't have a failed project to draw from.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Nov 3, 2022)

vecna00 said:


> That's where I'm leaning. The only HasLab project I really paid attention to was the HeroQuest one, so I don't have a failed project to draw from.



Yeah. And don’t get me wrong, I would love for them to make it even if they fail to fund. I just know how it works, and some suit who answers to shareholders won’t greenlight it if they don’t think they can make enough. 

Heck, forget corpos, I think most businesses are like that, including my own lol. I’ve got a really fun mech board game prototype in my trunk that will never see light of day due to high costs lol.


----------



## wicked cool (Nov 3, 2022)

They should have tried a better version of the original and not this. This isn’t going retail (target etc)


----------



## JEB (Nov 4, 2022)

Heroscape board game goes “back in the vault” if it doesn’t raise $2m
					

Avalon Hill tells us its Heroscape: Age of Annihilation reboot "goes back in the quote-unquote vault" if it undershoots its $2m funding target




					www.wargamer.com


----------



## vecna00 (Nov 5, 2022)

JEB said:


> Heroscape board game goes “back in the vault” if it doesn’t raise $2m
> 
> 
> Avalon Hill tells us its Heroscape: Age of Annihilation reboot "goes back in the quote-unquote vault" if it undershoots its $2m funding target
> ...





> The longer-term plan, he explains, is to release a “more competitive price-point starter set and then make the product line a bit more a-la-carte” after the initial crowdfunding, to appeal to more new fans.



I think they should have lead with that.


----------



## wellis (Nov 9, 2022)

You would think Hasbro would do more to advertise this, and maybe start with a lower price point than $250 right from the gate.

I hear this is cheaper than the original Heroscape when it first started out but why push for $2 million as a funding goal?


----------



## vecna00 (Nov 9, 2022)

wellis said:


> You would think Hasbro would do more to advertise this, and maybe start with a lower price point than $250 right from the gate.
> 
> I hear this is cheaper than the original Heroscape when it first started out but why push for $2 million as a funding goal?



It's my belief someone high up thought that because HeroQuest did so well, HeroScape should have been easy.


----------



## darjr (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Nov 16, 2022)

Our latest blog post is a message, a heartfelt thank you, to all the folks who backed, supported, gave feedback to, and showed their passion for our HeroScape: Age of Annihilation HasLab project. https://bit.ly/3O9yJsF


----------



## Marc Radle (Nov 16, 2022)

Pretty disappointing, honestly


----------



## JEB (Nov 17, 2022)

> _What’s next for HeroScape?_
> 
> Our unfortunate answer is… nothing. As we said during the campaign if this project doesn’t meet its goal, we won’t be able to produce Age of Annihilation. That has not changed. HeroScape as a project will be shelved, and there are no current plans to attempt a resurrection at this time.



Ouch.


----------



## JEB (Nov 17, 2022)

Based on the comments on Twitter, a more modest offering at a lower price point might have done a lot better, but I guess they're not even going to try.


----------



## wellis (Nov 17, 2022)

I wonder if this was doomed through poor decision making on Hasbro's part.

Reminds me of how Bank of America was warning recently abouf Hasbro killing MtG through overproduction of cards.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Nov 17, 2022)

JEB said:


> Ouch.



Expected though.  For these (and most) companies, it's all profit projection and RoI.  For us, these games are nostalgia.  For them, they are just a number, and if it doesn't make profit, it gets shelved.


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 17, 2022)

It was just too much money for unpainted plastic. 

If the gameplay was really good, it would make a good video game, I'd think. But I think most people wanted/used this for having physical minis and terrain they could use for HS and other games. I know I did back in the day.


----------



## jolt (Nov 17, 2022)

Disappointing, but not surprising in any way.  Like I said before, you can't expect a $250 buy-in to succeed.  The problem isn't that they wanted 2 million, the problem is how they expected to get it.  Heroquest made almost twice that amount of money because the price point was so much lower.  The value of 'X' product is completely irrelevant if you can't afford 'X'.  In crowdfunded game projects, large chunks of money come from things like retailer pledge levels and people who can afford to pledge at 'all-in' levels, but any project that expects everybody to pledge 'all-in' is never going to succeed.  Thinking that everybody can afford a $250 pledge was ridiculous from the get-go.


----------



## beta-ray (Nov 17, 2022)

It's another Rancor


----------



## JEB (Nov 18, 2022)

I have a suspicion that Heroscape was a harder sell to Hasbro/Avalon Hill management than Heroquest, hence the significantly higher requirements to justify its existence.

I wonder how well some kind of Heroscape retroclone would do on Kickstarter? The patent for Heroscape will expire in 2024...


----------

